# Google knows where you've been



## teckk (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/se...holding-your-encryption-keys/5642?tag=nl.e072


----------



## sossego (Jun 20, 2011)

A bit scary but:
1) A comment notes this is only on Google. Sharing your information on a public- read cloud- network isn't a good idea.
2) If you want different, then hack the product and put Linux or a BSD on it. The user interface is available as a separate download.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 21, 2011)

Most of that article is guesses on his part. Yahoo, Bing and your credit card company know where you are, too. He has no facts about Google at all and he totally ignores the part the cell phone company plays in all this. More fear mongering. Ignore.


----------

